# New costume for Haunt



## Zombieber (Apr 27, 2012)

What do you guys think? The make-up is gonna be a white base with legions and scars all over.

IMG_0851 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice and simple - nothing to distract from the makeup you have planned.


----------

